# Absicherung Teiledurchgang am Förderband



## daniel80 (23 Januar 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

folgende Situation: 
Ein Förderband ragt aus einem Schutzzaun heraus. An dieser Stelle werden Teile aufgelegt, in die Anlage transportiert und weiter verarbeitet. 
Der Durchgang ist ca. 300x800 groß.

Meine Aufgabe ist hierbei, ein geeignetes Sicherheitskonzept zu finden, was rein mechanisch auskommt (also ohne Lichtschranken usw.)

Hierfür habe ich die Norm EN ISO 13857 herangezogen. Für Öffnungen > 120 mm bin ich auf die Sicherheitsabstände nach 4.2.2 angewiesen, Tabelle 2.

Hier habe ich das erste Problem: Wenn ich die Höhe der schützenden Konstruktion (= Förderband) mit 800 mm annehme, bin ich im Prinzip schon mal aus der Tabelle raus, da die Angaben erst bei 1000 mm starten. 

Fragen: 
- Ist das überhaupt die richtige Norm?
- Wie würdet ihr den Sicherheitsabstand berechnen?


----------



## Safety (23 Januar 2020)

Hallo, in A- und B-Normen wirst Du da nicht fündig werden.
  Welche Art von Maschine ist es denn?
  Gute Erläuterungen findet man in der DIN EN 415-10, und der neuen prEN 619.


----------



## Heinileini (23 Januar 2020)

daniel80 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Höhe der schützenden Konstruktion (= Förderband) mit 800 mm annehme, ...


Ist nicht der Zaun die "schützende Konstruktion" und soll er nicht davor schützen, dass sich zwischen den Teilen eine Person sich auf's Band legt?
SicherheitsAbstand zwischen wem und was? Das Band kann doch nicht davor geschützt werden, dass jemand die Teile auflegt. Wenn dieser jemand durch einen SicherheitsAbstand vor allzuviel Nähe des Bandes geschützt werden soll, erhöht sich dadurch nicht erheblich das Risiko, dass er sich beim ganz normalen Beladen des Bandes verletzten muss?


----------



## stevenn (24 Januar 2020)

bei der Beschreibung tue ich mir auch schwer nachzuvollziehen, wovor du schützen willst. ich versuche es mal mit meinen Worten, schauen wir mal ob ich richtig liege. 

du hast einen Schutzzaun (dieser schützt vor anderen Gefahren), dieser Schutzzaun hat ein Loch 300x800 mm. Dieses Loch befindet sich in einer Höhe von 800 mm. auf dieser Höhe ist ein Förderband, das herausragt.

Stimmt meine Annahme?
Wovor willst du schützen, vor dem Förderband oder vor andere Gefahren hinter dem Zaun? 
Wie weit ragt das Förderband heraus?
Welchen Sicherheitsabstand meinst du in deiner Frage ("Wie würdet ihr den Sicherheitsabstand berechnen? ")


----------



## Tommi (24 Januar 2020)

EN 619 ist eine gute Quelle.

Ich arbeite in einer solchen Situation mit Tunneln an der Materialschnittstelle
zu Schutzgitterbereichen. Die maximale "Lochgrößen" stehen in der o.g. 619.
Darüber hinaus ist dann Muting o.ä. erforderlich.


----------



## daniel80 (24 Januar 2020)

Moin,

der Zaun soll den Arbeitsbereich einer Sägeanlage absichern. 

Die Sägen werden mit Robotern bestückt (ebenfalls im Arbeitsbereich - also nicht kollaborierend)

Das Förderband soll nicht abgesichert werden, sondern nur die Öffnung für den Durchgang der Teile (werden von außen manuell auf das Förderband gelegt).

Der Sicherheitsabstand ist der von der Öffnung bis zum gefahrbringenden Bereich - also zB die Stelle, an der der Roboter das Teil vom Band aufnimmt. 

Problematisch ist für mich das Öffnungsmaß - wie weit (Sicherheitsabstand) muss bei gegebenem Öffnungsmaß der Zaun von der Stelle entfernt sein, an der der Roboter das Teil vom Band aufnimmt?

Und: Wo finde ich diese Angaben?


----------



## daniel80 (24 Januar 2020)

Danke - unsere Beiträge haben sich überschnitten. 

Welche Teile mit den Bändern transportiert werden, spielt keine Rolle, oder?

In meinem Fall sind das Rohrstücke aus Edelstahl.


----------



## stevenn (24 Januar 2020)

ohne in eine Norm zu schauen würde ich einen Tunnel machen. dieser muss dann die Länge gemäß DIN EN ISO 13857 Tabelle 4 haben. hilft dir die Tabelle auf Seite 11 nicht?


----------



## daniel80 (24 Januar 2020)

Tabelle 4 hilft mir nicht weiter, da Öffnungen > 120 mm.

Seite 11 hilft da schon eher, allerdings komme ich da, bei einer Bandhöhe von 1000 (= Höhe der schützenden Konstruktion) und einer Höhe des Gefährdungsbereiches von 1000 (Quetschgefahr, wenn Roboter Teil vom Band nimmt), auf einen Sicherheitsabstand von 1400 mm. 

Bei einem Öffnungsmaß (Teiledurchgang in Sicherheitsbereich) von 800x300, stellt sich die Frage, wie dieser Sicherheitsabstand noch weiter reduziert werden kann. Vermutlich hilft aber auch da ein Tunnel nicht weiter, oder gibt hier die 619 Auskunft darüber?


----------



## Safety (24 Januar 2020)

Hallo, ich habe Dir oben die Normen genannt und auch darauf hingewiesen, dass dieses Problem mit A- und B- Normen nicht gelöst werden kann.
Die DIN EN ISO 13857 führt in den Tabellen 1 und 2 Abstände, die sich auf Hinüberreichen über Schützende Konstruktionen beziehen, diese beginnen mit einer Höhe von 1000mm und die Tabelle 4 (hindurchreichen) endet bei einem Spaltmaß von 120mm.
Also bleiben hier nur Typ-Normen:
*Roboter DIN EN ISO 10218-2 Anhang C*
Da diese Norm nur sehr unzureichend auf eine Tunnelförmige trennende Schutzeinrichtung deren Maße und die einzuhaltenden Sicherheitsabstände eingeht habe ich Dir zwei Normen genannt, die auf das Thema eingehen.
Sägemaschinen:
*DIN EN 16093 *
Leider nicht wirklich hilfreich
*Die „alte“ DIN EN 619 hat hier auch Lücken, die „neue“ prEN 619 ist da besser aufgestellt.*
*prEN619*
4.2.8 Verhindeurng des Zuganges zu Gefahrenbereichen über die Lastein-/Lastausschleusstellen von Wartungsbereichen, Verkehrsbereichen und Arbeitsplätzen oder Anhalten der gefahrbringenden Bewegung
Hier werden verschiedene Möglichkeiten angegeben. Auch Abstände und Tunnellängen!
*DIN EN ISO 415-10:*
5.2.1.3 Öffnungen in trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen
Gute Lösungen, wobei die prEN619 größere Öffnungen nur mit feststehenden trennenden und tunnelförmigen trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen zu lässt.
Da Ihr Roboter, Stetigförderer und Sägen (gehe von Metallsägen aus) habt solltet Ihr diese Normen haben und darin findest Du Lösungen. Ja die prEN 619 ist nur im Entwurf aber hilft sehr.


----------



## daniel80 (24 Januar 2020)

Meinst du in der EN 619 (nicht: der neue Entwurf)? Da habe ich keine Angaben zu Lochgrößen finden können...


----------



## Safety (24 Januar 2020)

*prEN619*
4.2.8 Verhindeurng des Zuganges zu Gefahrenbereichen über die  Lastein-/Lastausschleusstellen von Wartungsbereichen, Verkehrsbereichen  und Arbeitsplätzen oder Anhalten der gefahrbringenden Bewegung
Hier werden verschiedene Möglichkeiten angegeben. Auch Abstände und Tunnellängen!


----------



## keeeter (28 Januar 2020)

Kurze Frage:
Besteht bei einer so grossen öffnung (800x300) mit Band nicht schon grundsätzlich das Problem das jemand reinkriechen kann?

(Leider haben wir die en619 bei uns gerade nicht)


----------

